
Golden Section in the Apple - creativityhurts
http://www.maltekoeditz.com/index.php/2011/07/22/golden-section-in-the-apple/
======
joezydeco
Unless the logo's bite has changed over the years, I think this was just a
happy accident:

 _"According to the logo designer, Rob Janoff...The Apple logo’s bite mark was
originally designed to fit snugly with the Motter Tektura 'a.' "_

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typography_of_Apple_Inc>.

